# 2001 A3 1.9tdi instrument cluster fuse #11 keeps blowing



## Bg_rocks (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey guys I need help again I am working on 2001 a3 8L with manual transmission and 1.9TDI engine. The fuse #11 keeps blowing on the cover it says it’s for cluster and shifter lock. When that happen the cluster dies and the car will not start. My initial thoughts were cluster since so many ppl have issues but even without the cluster in the car soon and you flip the ignition the fuse goes. I read that the fuse also is for oil level sensor unplugged it same thing and the headlight range motors same thing. And all of a sudden now is fine any suggestions ?


----------

